# Trip to Little Havana in Miami...



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Was thinking of going down to Miami some Saturday afternoon and cruising by a few places like El Credito, and El Rey De Los Habanos, and seeing what else is around that one can wander into...anyone interested?


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Be sure to check out Mike's Cigars while you're there.

Doc


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Don't forget the Padron factory they sell boxes and samplers no singles. Great looking place with chairs and pictures everywhere.

The only single might be the 40th?


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey if you are a local there is a Padron event saturday Feb 11 in West Palm Beach. If your interstead let me now.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

there is a great shop catty corner to the el credito facotry. highly recommend it.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Miami said:


> Hey if you are a local there is a Padron event saturday Feb 11 in West Palm Beach. If your interstead let me now.


What Padron event, and where, in WPB on Saturday...a bunch of us from Broward & PB County are meeting up at LJ's in RPB on Saturday...we have a thread on it...you must have missed it...

South Florida Miami Herf - 2/11/2006


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I live in Loxahatchee. The Padron event is at the Sabor Havana shop. On PGA Blvd west of I-95 on the southside of the road. It is from 6-10 PM. I did speak to Orlando and it is a go for sure. I will be out today but will check the post when I return hope to see you guys there.

Danny


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I did this kind of trip in 1998. My ex-fiance lives in Miami. Mikes Cigars is nice. and a good starting point. I have been to the Padron Factory once, but they did not have anything going on. Nobody was rolling at ElCredito when I was there. I did buy some cigars there though. There was another small factory I stopped in and bought a few cigars but I do not remember the name. But they were nothing special. My best experience was at More & Bode. I liked their cigars and Sharon Bode walked me through the whole factory. It was a great time and I dropped a couple of hundred there.

My favorite resturant on Calle Ocho was La Caretta. They had a great Flank steak. The Tres Leches Cake is a rich dessert too. THey are not that expensive either. There are pleanty of litte places where you can get a Cubano Sandwich, Fried Plaintains and a Cuban Coffe for a a few dollars if you are looking for a light lunch.

I do not think you will save much buying from the factories, but it is nice just to walk down the street and take in the culture. I have been thinking of going back down there to do another little tour of the area. Plus my Ex-Fiance got Breast Implants last year. Maybe I can give them a test drive


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> What Padron event, and where, in WPB on Saturday...a bunch of us from Broward & PB County are meeting up at LJ's in RPB on Saturday...we have a thread on it...you must have missed it...
> 
> South Florida Miami Herf - 2/11/2006


Marc,
We need more info on this Padron event.
May be worth bowing off Ron for free Padrons (he, he).


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Marc,
> We need more info on this Padron event.
> May be worth bowing off Ron for free Padrons (he, he).


Well, according to Miami (^) it goes from 6PM to 10PM so maybe we can hit LJ's first then wander over and check out the Padron event...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Mark let me know when you plan on doing this. I'll be glad to join you guys, besides, a bunch of red necks wont get too far without a translator in little Havana


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Well, according to Miami (^) it goes from 6PM to 10PM so maybe we can hit LJ's first then wander over and check out the Padron event...


I will be able to give you guys directions to get up there from LJ's. I won't be able to join you guys though, because I promised Doreen we'd go out for drinks and stuff after I get out of work. I'll be there in spirit though.

Ron


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey guys let me know if your going I would like to introduce myself. They are also going to have food and stuff(cuban style).


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Miami said:


> Hey if you are a local there is a Padron event saturday Feb 11 in West Palm Beach. If your interstead let me now.


When I was ther last week I thought he said Patel - which ever - both good.
The are having a cookout $4. and demos.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Miami said:


> Hey guys let me know if your going I would like to introduce myself. They are also going to have food and stuff(cuban style).


I'm up at LJ's every Saturday and would like to get together with another local BOTL. ATLHarp and I are right in the RPB area. Once in a while we hook up at the local Irish Pub also. Let me know or just roll into LJ's.

Ron


----------

